# Refugium & mangroves



## Benny Lee (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone planting mangroves in Refugium? The reason I asked because I would like to try it, but I am not sure how much mangroves I need to plant it for my 65G tank.

Thanks & Regards,
Benny Lee


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, one will need to accomodate a 3-6ft height for the mangroves to grow and they need fairly high intensity light for optimal nutrient uptake. Macro algae/algal turf scrubbers are much more "aggressive" in nutrient uptake than mangroves.

Comparing spatial and other resources required for optimal nutrient assimilation (export), the needs of a mangrove system is far greater than macro algae/algal turf scrubbers. Also comparing dry weight over a same period of time, harvested algal mass will be far greater than new mangrove growth.

Not to dismiss mangrove systems but on a small scale of SW in this hobby/industry, it's cost and space efficient to use algal means for a "natural method" for nutrient export.

JM2C/HO/E/HTH


----------



## fishaaron (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, but mangroves are fun to grow in a bowl in a sunny window.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That would be a great place for a mangrove refugium...it doesn't always have to be under the aquarium or HOB...one just has to think outside of the glass box .


----------

